# Auratus unnaturally round...sick?



## Terradas (Apr 6, 2009)

I came home from vacation to find a fat, round auratus I was expecting to be starving. I have no idea of the gender, but it has no tank mates. He/she is almost round like a ball. I couldn't find info on what this might be. Is there an infection or parasite that causes this in frogs??


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

Could we get a image?


----------



## Terradas (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Is it a froglet/juvenille? Many of my aurauts froglets look like that... they just eat, A LOT!


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

How long were you gone without feeding?


----------



## Terradas (Apr 6, 2009)

Nope, not a juvie. I've had it for over a year and it was an adult when I bought him/her.

As I said, I was on vacation so the fatty wasn't being fed for a few days and looks like this. Granted I did feed a little extra before the trip, but not enough for this to happen.


----------



## Terradas (Apr 6, 2009)

mongo77 said:


> How long were you gone without feeding?


I was gone for about a week. I fed more than usually to fatten up my frogs who were strong and healthy to begin with. I did the same with my tinc and leucs and the only one to balloon up was this one.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm not sure how much you fed and how the frog looked prior to you leaving, but from that pic it looks like a healthy female. Maybe the extra food and lack of didturbance do to being gone stimulated egg production?


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

This could be a case of "Bloat". The frog is probably stressed. Could be anything, lack of food, temp, humidity. I had an aratuas that had the same symptoms. It got really fat and round like yours. It eventually died. Keep us updated on the condition of the frog.


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

other than the obvious signs of being larger, any changes in behavior or posture? Have eating habits changed? From my unprofessional opinion it does not seem to look unhealthy.


----------



## Marconis (Jul 11, 2010)

Freaked me out when it happened to my auratus as well. Found out it was a female from the nice folks on here. She bloats up every now and then, and before I know it she's back in form.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

My auratus look like that when in egg.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

A male from my Mom's collection:

JBear


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Might do a forum search on "bloat", I don't remember if there is much you can do for it...especially without endangering a frog that may just be holding eggs because really it could be either unless you are sure it is a male. It does seem unlikely that one large feeding (unless it was ALOT) would allow it to put on that much weight unless normally it is very shy and sticks to one part of the tank and just went nuts foraging while you were gone. Hopefully its just eggs...good luck.


----------

